# java 1.5 mit Eclipse



## Bernd1983 (14. Jul 2006)

Hi ich jabe mir gerade java 1.5 heruntergeladen. Nun möchte ich das meine ide( Eclipse) kompatibel zu java 1.5 wird.

Welche Einstellungen muss ich nun vornehmen?

Bitte um Antworten

mfg

bernd


----------



## foobar (14. Jul 2006)

Du mußt das 1.5er JDK unter den Einstellungen auswählen und bei Codekompatibilität 1.5 wählen.


----------



## AlArenal (14. Jul 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du mußt das 1.5er *JDK* unter den Einstellungen auswählen und bei Codekompatibilität 1.5 wählen.



JRE reicht bei Eclipse.


----------



## Bernd1983 (14. Jul 2006)

ok. danke.

wo mach ich das - unter windows preferences...?

und Codekompatibiltät?


----------



## SamHotte (14. Jul 2006)

Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Compiler und
Window -> Preferences -> Java -> Installed JREs


----------



## java 1.5 (14. Jul 2006)

hmm komisch.

unter compiler kann ich nur bis 1.4 auswählen.???


----------



## Murray (14. Jul 2006)

Welche Eclipse-Version verwendest Du denn?


----------



## SamHotte (17. Jul 2006)

Du musst das JDK auch installieren, nicht nur herunterladen


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst das JDK auch installieren, nicht nur herunterladen



JRE


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Wie soll der bitte mit der JRE was kompilieren?!


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie soll der bitte mit der JRE was kompilieren?!



Dafür hat er ja Eclipse.


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Aha...

Hirnlos programmiert?! 

Wenn der sowieso die JDK hat, wieso muss man da noch ne JRE installieren?!


----------



## SamHotte (17. Jul 2006)

Fragt sich, wer hirnlos ist 

Eclipse hat natürlich eine JRE dabei. Aber es kann sein, dass es irgendwann eine neuere gibt oder der User eine andere benutzen möchte. Daher kann man die JRE seiner Wahl einbinden.


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Naja, also hat der User ne Eclipse Version die gar kein Java 1.5 kann?!

Also liegst am user und net an Eclipse :bae: 

Und Als Aussage ist dahingehend auch falsch, da man GAR KEINE JRE braucht ^^


----------



## SamHotte (17. Jul 2006)

Stimmt nicht ganz; Eclipse braucht eine JRE, um starten zu können (das meinte ich mit "dabei", war schlecht formuliert, sorry). Man braucht aber kein JDK, da Eclipse einen eigenen Compiler dabei hat.

Allerdings muss man ein eigenes JDK installieren, wenn man die etwas fortgeschritteneren Dinge wie RMI oder J2EE machen möchte.


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Aha..

Dann isses doch komisch..


Also hat Eclipse eine beschnitte Version von javac mit dabei?!

Da lob ich mir den JBuilder, der installiert sich sein JDK/JRE zum Laufen gleich selbst mit!


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also hat Eclipse eine beschnitte Version von javac mit dabei?!
> 
> Da lob ich mir den JBuilder, der installiert sich sein JDK/JRE zum Laufen gleich selbst mit!



Nein, keine beschnittene Version, sondern die Eigenentwicklung eines inkrementellen Compilers. Der hat auch gegenüber deinem JBuilder den Vorteil, dass du kein manuelles Build mehr machen musst, was einiges an Zeit und Nerven sparen kann, wenn man mal über "Hello World!" hinaus ist.


----------



## SamHotte (17. Jul 2006)

Eclipse hat eine verbesserte Version an Bord, würde ich sagen. Der kompiliert nämlich inkrementell immer dann, wenn du eine Quelldatei speicherst. Spart 'nen Haufen Zeit.

Komisch ist daran überhaupt nichts - es hat, wenn man nicht nur privat für sich hinfuddelt, jede Menge Sinn, gezielt mit verschiedenen JREs arbeiten zu können, denn in vielen Unternehmen gibt es Vorschriften, gegen welche Java-Version getestet werden muss.

_Edit_: menno, wieder zu langsam


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Also der kompiliert immer für dich mit wenn man speichert?

Naja, das is net schlecht, aber beim JBuilder kann man auch bei nem größeren Projekt (bestehend aus 5000 Java Files) auch sagen: Kompilier nur die 

Also hats net den allergrößten Vorteil..

Desweiteren kann man beim JBuilder auch verschiedene JREs einhängen, dazuhängen (ja man kann sogar mit 1.5 1.1 kompilieren )

Ich meinte nur, das man explizit nix vorher installieren muss! Will man nachgehend ne neue Version, kann man die schon einhängen..


Und obs an Zeit und Nerven spart sei mal dahingestellt..

Denn 1 Datei dauert ja net elends lang zum kompilieren und das jemand zig hunderte Java Dateien erst mal erstellt und erst 5 Tage später kompiliert, gibts heute auch nicht mehr 

Gabs damals mal, wenn man die Rechnerzeit mit Kollegen/Mitstudenten aufteilen musste ...

Wennst da ne endlosloop gehabt hast, hattest dich bei den nachstehenden Kollegen net beliebt gemacht :bae:


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber beim JBuilder kann man auch bei nem größeren Projekt (bestehend aus 5000 Java Files) auch sagen: Kompilier nur die



Eclipse kompiliert wie gesagt nur die Files neu, die Du auch veränderst. Es spielt also keine Rolle, wieviele Klassen das Projekt hat.



> Desweiteren kann man beim JBuilder auch verschiedene JREs einhängen, dazuhängen (ja man kann sogar mit 1.5 1.1 kompilieren )



Du kannst natürlich auch mit Eclipse beliebig viele JREs benutzen. Mit wenigen Klicks ändere ich z.B. die JRE eines Projekts von 1.5 auf 1.4. Eclipse kompiliert dann kurz neu und ich kann weiter arbeiten. Den Compiler Level kannst Du auch ändern, also mit 1.5 auf 1.4 kompilieren.



> Ich meinte nur, das man explizit nix vorher installieren muss! Will man nachgehend ne neue Version, kann man die schon einhängen..



Bei Eclipse musst Du halt mindestens ein JRE installiert haben. Was ja auch Sinn macht, denn Eclipse ist ne Java Anwendung und ohne JRE läuft die nicht. 



> Und obs an Zeit und Nerven spart sei mal dahingestellt..
> 
> Denn 1 Datei dauert ja net elends lang zum kompilieren und das jemand zig hunderte Java Dateien erst mal erstellt und erst 5 Tage später kompiliert, gibts heute auch nicht mehr



Naja, die Zeit des Kompilierens wird in Eclipse nicht geringer sein. Aber Eclipse kompiliert halt transparent für den Benutzer. Du musst NIE explizit sagen "kompilier das jetzt". Duschreibst Code, speicherst ihn und drückst auf Run.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

Pssst.. laut Roadmap sollte in der ersten Jahreshälfte diesen Jahres der erste Eclipse-basierte JBuilder rauskommen....


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Was ist ein Eclipse basierender JBuilder?! (kein Öffnen mehr oder was?!)

Der JBuilder ist ja auch ein Java Programm nur installiert das Setup automatisch die JRE mit 

Und das man bei Eclipse das einstellen kann, war mir eh klar.. (sonst wärs ja net so ne gute IDE )

Aber das "nebenbei" kompilieren ist halt auch erst bei > 1 GHZ PCs von Vorteil.. Da der da schon hängen könnte...


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist ein Eclipse basierender JBuilder?!



Ein JBuilder, der auf Eclipse aufbaut. 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60073


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Ähm..

1. gibt es JBuilder 2006 schon (der is langsamer geworden.. Eclipse maybe :bae

2. ist die New vom 31.05.2005!!! Wir haben heute 17.07.2006!


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. ist die New vom 31.05.2005!!! Wir haben heute 17.07.2006!



Ne aktuellere hatte Google gerade nicht auf Seite 1 und ich kenne die Website von Borland nur zu gut um zu wissen, dass ich da nicht auf die Schnelle finde, was ich suche. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass die mal ganz plötzlich alles verworfen, oder den Zeitplan 20 Jahre nach hinten verschoben haben.


----------



## thE_29 (17. Jul 2006)

Hab da jetzt ein paar pdfs durchgeguckt und finde nirgends ne Erwähnung von Eclipse..

Der einzige Nutzen wäre ja der, das man die Eclipse Plugins (gibts ja genug) nutzen könnte!


----------



## byte (17. Jul 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber das "nebenbei" kompilieren ist halt auch erst bei > 1 GHZ PCs von Vorteil.. Da der da schon hängen könnte...




Jup, das stimmt. Aber ist ja nicht schlimm. Man kriegt nen Haufen Features, die die Arbeit mehr als erleichtern. Aber selbst mit meiner alten Kiste, die mittlerweile fast 5 Jahre alt ist, konnte ich noch gut mit Eclipse arbeiten. Erst bei diversen Plugins mit speziellen Views wurde es doch etwas träge.




			
				thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der einzige Nutzen wäre ja der, das man die Eclipse Plugins (gibts ja genug) nutzen könnte!



Der Nutzen läge imo eher darin, dass Eclipse die in meinen Augen genialste Rich Client Plattform bietet. Andere Borland Produkte wie Together wurden ja mittlerweile auch schon auf Eclipse portiert.

Eclipse ist halt längst nicht mehr einfach nur eine IDE. Die Eclipse IDE ist vielmehr das bekannteste Beispiel einer Eclipse Anwendung.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Jul 2006)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab da jetzt ein paar pdfs durchgeguckt und finde nirgends ne Erwähnung von Eclipse..



Hab ja gesagt, dass ich weiß, warum ich die Borland Website meide.


----------

